# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  COSMOTE TV: για έναν ακόμα χρόνο αποκλειστικά το FIA World Rally Championship (WRC)

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
-  Μετάδοση και του Ράλλυ Ακρόπολις, που επιστρέφει από το 2021 στο πρόγραμμα του WRC 

- Περισσότερες από 150 ώρες live προγράμματος ανά σεζόν 

Σε επέκταση της συνεργασίας της με το FIA World Rally Championship (WRC) και για την επόμενη χρονιά, προχώρησε η COSMOTE TV. Στο πλαίσιο της συμφωνίας, οι λάτρεις του μηχανοκίνητου αθλητισμού θα έχουν την ευκαιρία να απολαμβάνουν, αποκλειστικά στα κανάλια COSMOTE SPORT, πάνω από 150 ώρες live προγράμματος ανά αγωνιστική περίοδο, καθώς και περισσότερες από 10 ειδικές διαδρομές ανά αγώνα. 

Το 2022 το WRC θα γιορτάσει την 50η σεζόν του, με το πρόγραμμα των αγώνων να ξεκινάει παραδοσιακά τον Ιανουάριο με τον αγώνα του Μόντε Κάρλο. Για μια ακόμη χρονιά θα δώσουν τον καλύτερο εαυτό τους στις ειδικές διαδρομές κορυφαία ονόματα οδηγών, όπως ο πρωταθλητής του 2019 Οτ Τάνακ, ο Βέλγος Τιερί Νεβίλ, ενώ το «νέο αίμα» οδηγών θα εκπροσωπήσουν ο νεότερος σε ηλικία νικητής αγώνα στην ιστορία του WRC, Κάλε Ροβάνπερα και ο γιος του Παγκόσμιου Πρωταθλητή του 2003 Πέτερ Σόλμπεργκ, Όλιβερ Σόλμπεργκ.
Η μεγάλη επιστροφή του Ράλλυ Ακρόπολις από το 2021

Έπειτα από 8 χρόνια απουσίας το Ράλλυ Ακρόπολις επιστρέφει από φέτος στο «καλεντάρι» του WRC. Το πολυαναμενόμενο «Ράλλυ των Θεών» θα διεξαχθεί από τις 9 έως τις 12 Σεπτεμβρίου. Τα κανάλια COSMOTE SPORT θα προσφέρουν στους συνδρομητές υψηλού επιπέδου κάλυψη από τη δράση της πρώτης ημέρας, μαζί με την εντυπωσιακή ειδική διαδρομή ταχύτητας COSMOTE 5G ATHENS STAGE, που πραγματοποιείται για πρώτη φορά στην ιστορία του Ράλλυ, ενώ θα μεταδώσουν ζωντανά και αποκλειστικά όλα όσα θα συμβούν στις ειδικές διαδρομές του αγωνιστικού τριημέρου. Η νέα συμφωνία της COSMOTE TV με το WRC περιλαμβάνει τη μετάδοση του Ράλλυ Ακρόπολις και για το 2022. 

Το πλούσιο πρόγραμμα μηχανοκίνητου αθλητισμού των καναλιών COSMOTE SPORT συμπληρώνει η εκπομπή «Grand Prix» (Κάθε Κυριακή στο COSMOTE SPORT 5HD). Μέσα από την εκπομπή οι φαν του είδους ενημερώνονται για όλες τις εξελίξεις που αφορούν στα πιο δημοφιλή πρωταθλήματα μηχανοκίνητου αθλητισμού, όπως Formula 1, Formula 2, Formula 3, W Series, MotoGP, Moto2, Moto3, WRC, WRX, Red Bull Rookies Cup, Hawkers European Talent Cup, καθώς και τις διοργανώσεις Extreme E και Μoto-E, που φιλοξενούνται στο αθλητικό πρόγραμμα μεταδόσεων της COSMOTE TV.

----------

